# embroidered letters for heat press?



## lltwerp (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi everyone! Can anybody tell me where I could get the "embroidered" look letters that have the sticky backing that I can just heat press on. I need 2" letters that I can put on hats but have the embroidered look with out me having to stitch anything. I will but in bulk the letters I need, but have no idea who sells them?
Thank you for your help!
Lori


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I believe Stahls'- Heat transfer presses, CAD-CUT materials, Roll Goods, vinyl cutters and more carries them


----------



## Metro Sports (Jun 1, 2007)

check out Welcome to Joysa.com, they have embroidery iron-on letters with the sticky back for easy placement, any size and color most can be bought at a Michaels retail store or you can give them a call.


----------



## lltwerp (Mar 12, 2007)

Thank you guys for the info, I already have them ordered. Now I can finish the order for the baseball hats! THANKS AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## work-ed (Oct 24, 2006)

lltwerp said:


> Thank you guys for the info, I already have them ordered. Now I can finish the order for the baseball hats! THANKS AGAIN!!!!!


I know you already purchased but this could be useful for other people that make there way to this post. 

I purchased really good (like NFL quality) pre-stitched twill iron-on letters from here:

Pre-stitched twill letters and numbers

A bit pricey, but very happy with my purchase.


----------



## BrendaR (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for this! I am needing letters like this for my kid's Tae Kwon Do class and did a Google search and this pops up 
I didn't even think to come here to find the answer.
2 years later and this question and answers are still helpful


----------



## txteevee (Mar 24, 2010)

work-ed said:


> I know you already purchased but this could be useful for other people that make there way to this post.
> 
> I purchased really good (like NFL quality) pre-stitched twill iron-on letters from here:
> 
> ...


great site. THANKS!


----------

